# Kindle stand



## MartinC (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone found a decent stand for the Kindle? I like to read while I'm eating. (OK, I know it's sad - whatever happened to conversation?) The Kindle is much better than a paperback because it lies flat, but I'd like a better angle.

Something unobtrusive, with a bit of clearance at the bottom so that the charger can be plugged in?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Might want to check this item  260649657854 on ebay. Looks promising and priced right. Others also have used a plate holder from Michaels Craft store.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have this A-frame stand made by Griffin. The edge of my cover fits into the stand groove and the Kindle hangs over the edge so I can plug it in. It also lifts the Kindle higher which makes reading at a table easier on my neck. I purchased mine at Walmart and it was under $30, just cant recall how far under.

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/tablet-stand


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought the leather Dura Gadget from Amazon.  I am VERY happy with it.  It flips over and back, with a little stand on it.  I bought it, for just the same reason.  I wanted to be able to stand it up, on it's own, so I could read while multi tasking.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

pmmom2 said:


> I bought the leather Dura Gadget from Amazon. I am VERY happy with it. It flips over and back, with a little stand on it. I bought it, for just the same reason. I wanted to be able to stand it up, on it's own, so I could read while multi tasking.


http://www.amazon.com/Duragadget-Leather-Kindle-Adjustable-Stand/dp/B0042SNZNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301149408&sr=8-1


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

What about just a wood or metal plate stand from Walmart? That would probably be the cheapest.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I got this CaseCrown sand from Amazon for exactly the same reason - my hubby watches TV while he eats which leaves me at the table alone. This has been great to keep my Kindle at the right angle for reading and out of the way of the food, drinks, etc.

http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Wooden-Reader-Redwood-Generation/dp/B0044TVYO4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1301162483&sr=8-8

Lilith


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

pmmom2 said:


> I bought the leather Dura Gadget from Amazon. I am VERY happy with it. It flips over and back, with a little stand on it. I bought it, for just the same reason. I wanted to be able to stand it up, on it's own, so I could read while multi tasking.


This looks like a neat, inexpensive item. My question is how easy is it to slide the Kindle in and out of the cover?

I ask because I like the lighted cover for most uses. However the Dura Gadget would be nice for those times where I'm out and about on my own and stop for a meal. It would make it that much easier to eat while reading at those times.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Chuck, I never tried to take my Kindle out before now!  I do have it dressed in a skin too, so it did tend to stick just a bit.  I just had to slide a ruler in between the Kindle and the leather case, then easy as pie, it slides in and out without a problem.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilith said:


> I got this CaseCrown sand from Amazon for exactly the same reason - my hubby watches TV while he eats which leaves me at the table alone. This has been great to keep my Kindle at the right angle for reading and out of the way of the food, drinks, etc.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Wooden-Reader-Redwood-Generation/dp/B0044TVYO4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1301162483&sr=8-8
> 
> Lilith


Very nice! Do you have your Kindle in a case?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, I do, maries.  I have an M-Edge Go and also the M-Edge Capitol.  The Go is for reading around the house, used with the eLuminator light when necessary . . . the Capitol is for going outside the house because it zips up so nicely with the light inside.  They are the same color, Mocha, to go with my Van Gogh Blossoming Tree skin.  

Although it's easy to pop the Kindle out of both of those cases, I usually just prop the Kindle, case and all, on the stand.  You can bend the cover back and prop it that way if your cover is used to being bent back like that.  I usually don't do that so I just leave the cover open while it's on the stand.  I sometimes have to move it slightly to the right (off center) on the stand to accommodate the little bit of weight from the front cover but it works well.  

I just noticed in the OP that he was looking for a stand that might allow charging while reading but I don't think this one would. 

Lilith


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I use a small easel.  I think it was orginally bought to display a small plate, but it fits my Kindle perfectly in or out of the cover.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilith said:


> Yes, I do, maries. I have an M-Edge Go and also the M-Edge Capitol. The Go is for reading around the house, used with the eLuminator light when necessary . . . the Capitol is for going outside the house because it zips up so nicely with the light inside. They are the same color, Mocha, to go with my Van Gogh Blossoming Tree skin.
> 
> Although it's easy to pop the Kindle out of both of those cases, I usually just prop the Kindle, case and all, on the stand. You can bend the cover back and prop it that way if your cover is used to being bent back like that. I usually don't do that so I just leave the cover open while it's on the stand. I sometimes have to move it slightly to the right (off center) on the stand to accommodate the little bit of weight from the front cover but it works well.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I ordered this stand. It looks nice in the photo and a great price.


----------



## mrmsmop (Mar 24, 2011)

I need a stand too! Looks like there's quite a few options...


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

maries, 
I really liked the price too - that is what sold me on it.  
And it is a nice stand, real wood and simple design.  
Definitely serves the purpose.
Hope you enjoy it!
Lilith


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilith said:


> maries,
> I really liked the price too - that is what sold me on it.
> And it is a nice stand, real wood and simple design.
> Definitely serves the purpose.
> ...


It should arrive any day now. I'm sure it will be perfect!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like the M-Edge Kindle FlexStand. Sorry, I don't know how to post a pic, but the link should work.
I use it every day while I eat my lunch


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Marine Mom said:


> I really like the M-Edge Kindle FlexStand. Sorry, I don't know how to post a pic, but the link should work.
> I use it every day while I eat my lunch


This is the one I was looking at getting, seems to be pretty nice


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Just prop it up with one of those old unread paperbacks !! Something about the thickness of EXODUS should work ! Ha !


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilith said:


> maries,
> I really liked the price too - that is what sold me on it.
> And it is a nice stand, real wood and simple design.
> Definitely serves the purpose.
> ...


Arrrived and had to try it out. It works great and easy to store since it comes apart. Thanks.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/GSI-Quality-Desktop-Charger-Data-Sync/dp/B004JX4GH2/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1302083848&sr=1-3


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

That acase case/stand is affordable and actually very high quality.

But a real cheap way to go (and one that lets you keep your current case) is, as previously suggested, to buy a plate stand / photo easel. At my walmart they keep them over by the picture frames. $2.50 - $3.50 and you're good to go.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

MartinC said:


> Anyone found a decent stand for the Kindle? I like to read while I'm eating. (OK, I know it's sad - whatever happened to conversation?) The Kindle is much better than a paperback because it lies flat, but I'd like a better angle.
> 
> Something unobtrusive, with a bit of clearance at the bottom so that the charger can be plugged in?


Hey MartinC,
Have you seen our Flip style cases? We offer a variety of options.
Offers protection while carried in your bag etc and easy to prop open to read. Also folds flat if you want to read 1-handed. Pretty convenient in having a case on so you don't have to worry about bringing an extra accessory when you go out and eat. Good luck on your decision! We also have an official Kindleboard thread here.























If you're in the UK, you can visit our store here: http://www.javoedge.com
or visit our Amazon selection to see reader reviews.


----------



## ReaderK (Jan 5, 2011)

Very cool stands!!

Like many here, I love to eat & read. The Kindle is my constant companion.

I get to take myself out once a week for dinner (it's my special time alone) and I get to read my Kindle and have a wonderful dinner. I created a stand and documented it here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47834.msg828380.html#msg828380 .

It's not as fancy as some of the ones that are here, but if you want something fast and cheap and easy, this is a great alternative.

Good luck!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

maries said:


> Arrrived and had to try it out. It works great and easy to store since it comes apart. Thanks.


maries,
So glad you like it! Some of the others are really cool but when it comes to price, function and portabilty, this one wins.
I use mine every day.
Lilith


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilith said:


> maries,
> So glad you like it! Some of the others are really cool but when it comes to price, function and portabilty, this one wins.
> I use mine every day.
> Lilith


I won't use it that much so probably wouldn't have gotten one but this price was so good. DH likes it too though so now it will get more use.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

For those who want a really cheap solution, Ikea has a mini easel called raket you could use.


----------



## ekaddie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have just the thing for you on my website: http://www.ekaddiellc.com
My eKaddie has a built-in handle bent at an angle just right for table top reading AND you can pick it up by the handle and carry it around securely fitted in the eKaddie.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I got this from Amazon. $6.99 and I love it. Doesn't fold up though.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001Q967TM


----------



## MartinC (Mar 2, 2011)

Since I started this thread I thought I'd better report back. 

I have bought a *GSI Desktop Dock/Charger*. Good price on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/GSI-Quality-Desktop-Charger-Data-Sync/dp/B004JX4GH2/) and the charging aspect is one of the things I was looking for. I am very pleased with it - looks good, quality good, the Kindle slots into it with no fuss and the attached cable can be used either to charge or to connect with a PC. As the name suggests, however, it is a _desktop_ stand and I'll probably end up getting something else for the dining table. It isn't adjustable and although not heavy or bulky it doesn't collapse for carrying around. The main problem, though, is that the cable is permanently wired into the back of the unit, so it does rather get in the way if a stand is all you need. I mostly use it when I am working on formatting an ebook, and then it is great - an extra screen for testing.

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

maries said:


> Thanks. I ordered this stand. It looks nice in the photo and a great price.


OMG you are brilliant! I know just the one I can purchase at the dollar store too... tee hee thanks for the idea!


----------



## Crissy (May 16, 2011)

Getting a stand case would be a great idea for you since you like to read while eating... I recommend
that you should give this one a look and this might look interesting to you http://onlinegiftsdeals.com/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=55.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I second the Javoedge flip cases...I use the stand sooooo much more than I thought I would when I originally ordered it.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the best design, very versatile too since it will work with tablets too. Not sure about mass market availability but was a huge success here: http://kck.st/gmzC2U


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys are awful....here I was thinking "wow...I have small easels at home that would work just fine."....and then out come all the gadgets..

BUT the docking station...oh my.....I think I'm in love.


----------

